# Velocity 700c P35 / 29er rims in "teak" finish



## Mingero (Sep 5, 2012)

I purchased a Mead Ranger from a fellow CABE member and want to change the 28" wood wheels to Velocity 700c P35 rims with the original ND hubs laced to them. I really like the "teak" wood grain rims shown on the Velocity website, but after contacting them I discovered they discontinued the wood grain rims. I contacted the company that Velocity used to coat their woodgrain rims....Kolorfusion located in Colorado and asked if they would coat 10 rims. The answer was yes....I want one set....is anyone else interested? If so, I will put together pricing.

I prefer direct email at Gerry@GerryGoward.com or call me direct at 714.747.2305

Gerry


----------



## slick (Sep 5, 2012)

How much did they qoute for one pair? I would be interested depending on cost.


----------



## Mingero (Sep 5, 2012)

I will purchase the Velocity rims and send them to Kolorfusion for the teak coating for no more than $200 per pair plus shipping......I am still waiting on resale pricing from Velocity.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 5, 2012)

We gotta talk Velocity into making more for 70 each or whatever.  I'd be interested but not sure at 100 each


----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 6, 2012)

I second that.  There should be no mark up on a different finish/color need.  Be happy the orders are coming in... Aren't we in a recession people.  Damnit, I hope you get your order filled.  PM me if your short an order or two, but keep that cost down.  
Good luck mate


----------



## pelletman (Sep 6, 2012)

It isn't like they didn't sell all the rims they made with that finish the first time


----------



## pelletman (Sep 6, 2012)

I was told they told Charlie they needed an order for 200 before they'd make them


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 6, 2012)

Depends on the price. I could use a set, but $200 for a pair is steep as it is, and that's for the stock ones off their website.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 6, 2012)

I would be interested in a set for sure


----------



## Mingero (Sep 6, 2012)

PM sent to Higginsforever


----------



## Mingero (Sep 6, 2012)

PM sent to Pelletman


----------



## zephyrblau (Sep 6, 2012)

in red or green the P35s are available @ $45 ea. delivered. I was going to try finding someone local who does faux wood graining.   stripping the anodize is fairly simple. (another project that has promise, but has yet to get off the ground.) I'll be interested to see how this idea progresses. please keep us posted & thanks for your effort


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmmm even if the color didn't match, I do indeed suppose you could strip and paint.


----------



## zephyrblau (Sep 6, 2012)

strip & polish or strip & faux wood grain. there was also a thread about stripping & nickle plating. those came out stunning. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Velocity-P3...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item589592fe67


----------



## pelletman (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe we could do a group purchase of unfinished rims and send them out for the wood grain?  Why go through the time and expense of stripping?


----------

